# FW Tank Of The Month-March 2011



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey everybody! Once again, I'm doing the tank of the month! *banana dance

-all entries are due by February 10th(preferably earlier, I'd say February 8th)
-the polls will be opened on February 10th and closed by the 18th, 
-all members are elligible, but a pic or video of a tank must be presented in THIS thread.
-*all pictures/videos MUST be hosted by the AQUARIUM FORUM GALLERY!! this was a major problem last year-the pix/vids must be in the gallery.*
-the winner will need to write an article about his/her tank, which will be showcased on March 1st. 
on the 10th, I'll start the poll thread.
So do you have a pristine planted Amazon tank? a busy Malawi cichlid tank? or a colorful mexican livebearer tank? maybe a simple commuity tank, or a strict species tank. You can enter whatever kind of tank you have, even a little betta bowl, if you want!!:fish-in-bowl:lets see some entries, aquarists!
EDIT: please include the *size* and *biotope* of your tank in your entry. Examples: 90 gallon Amazon tank, 20-gallon community tank, 55gallon cichlid tank.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

A little bump...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill enter!How many pics limit is their?Is it just one or can you use several?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

U can have several pix if u like


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

how do we specify each picture/video uploaded to the gallery as an entry into the contest? and what if we have pictures already hosted in the gallery that we want considered in the voting? also, how will we be able to effectively look through all the final entries in order to vote for the winner?

sorry for all the questions, I just want to get all the facts out of the way so I can begin my campaign for #1 haha


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

A pic in the gallery doesn't have to be specified as an entry, but if you would like to you can put "TOTM Mar 11" and yes u can use pictures already in the gallery. Post all entry pix in this thread and when I write the poll post I will post a link to this thread. In order to enter the contest the pix must be in this thread.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Another little bump: 6 days, at most, left!


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Ruby, unsure if these are bugs. This is an older picture. I have now removed all the calcium type rocks and added more natural, "South American stream" decor. I'll take my best picture for the FWTOTM. Be kinda funny if a 10 gal won! Not likely with this group;-) 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanx for entering!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres my entry.I guess ill give a breakdown of sorts.This is my Betta Macrostoma NPT.Its 25 gallons,heavily planted and home to three macs.One male and two females.As of today its also home to one single female Betta Albimarginata.
FTS:

The plants include Duckweed,Riccia,dwarf lilies,willow hygro,sunset hygro,amazon sword,microsword,Rotala,Type of cabomba,Limnophila Silvertip,and needleleaf,Java moss and Java fern.Lighting is two WPG,thirty for ten hours and fifty for eight.DIY CO2 and EI dosing.Filtration is marineland Magnum 360 canister,with broken terra cotta pots as a place for BB to grow.

Pics:


Fish:
(getting used to the macs)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay now there is official competition!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

15 gal cory tank
pool filter sand substrate
Peacock moss on wood, ricca, a crypt and sunset hygro. 10 corydora rabutii. Lighting is a 4 foot shoplight sitting above 2 tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion....I would separate planted tanks from non-planted and have 2 categories. The planted tanks will always seem to have a HUGE advantage. You just can't achieve the looks like you can with live thriving plants.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's about time I take some new photos


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jrman-I think African Cichlids tanks could win over planted tanks if they are done well. Susan-Thanx for entering!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine

5ft planted


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Now there is some competition there.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Alasse-pick one please


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

30 gallon planted community tank

Substrate is a layer of peat moss, layer of play sand, and a layer of gravel. Plants include Java Ferns, Lace Java Ferns, Argentine Swords, Amazon Swords, Wisteria, Anacharis, Micro Swords, and about 4 different species of Apongetons. Livestock includes 1 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami, 1 red Dwarf Gourami, 2 Albino Bristlenose Plecos, 2 Sailfin Mollies (male and female pair), 2 LARGE Ghost Shrimp, 3 Red Cherry Shrimp, and what was once 3 Guppies turned into about 23 last week 

The tank is lit with 60 watts via a dual T5 light fixture, and is filtered with a Fluval 305 canister filter with a layer of carbon on the bottom tray, fine filter media in the middle tray, and bio media on the top tray. It has an air stone, but no CO2. The tank gets dosed with liquid ferts once a week to promote plant growth. The tank is pretty much self sustaining as well; I have YET to do a water change. I simply top off the water that gets lost due to evaporation ever few days (it evaporates quick because of the open top). The most water that ever gets changed on it is when I service the canister filter and discard the water that is in it. The water parameters stay perfect, 0 ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates, and the PH is steady at 6.6













I have a video, but there's no way I'm going to be able to place it in the site gallery with the 4200kb file size limit... that would have to be like a 5 second video, lol


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

From my cheap camera. 55 Community Tank. Angels, Dwarf Gourami, Rasbora, Cherry, Tiger Barbs. Black & White Skirted, Neon, Glowlight, Serpae Long & Short Finned, & Coloumbian Blue & Red Tetra's. Knife Fish, Peacock Eel, Rubber Lip & Bristle Nose Plecos, Ottos, 2 White & One Peppered cory's, Rainbow Shark, Dinosaur Bachir, Bamboo & Ghost Shrimp, Kuhli Loaches, & 3 Mystery Snails. Assortment of Java Fern, Wisteria, Ludwiga, Moneywart, Banana, & Crypt. Aquaclear, Marineland HOB Filters. Top Fin HOB with skimmer. 1 power head. DIY CO2 & Light. 3 bulbs combined 80 watts.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> U can have several pix if u like


Oh?? I am only going by what you had posted. I re-read the original post and further ones and its doesnt say only i pic can be submitted.

So is it several pics or just 1??? Please be clear and precise in future comps


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

one tank 

you posted pics of like 4 tanks, lol


you can have several pics, but they you need to select just one tank and all the pictures need to be of that tank


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes i know what i posted, my point is it is not clear what the more than 1 pic meant, it doesnt state they should be of the same tank nor does it state they cannot be of different tanks, not clear at all. Plus honestly i dont see the point in posting more than 1 of the same tank. anyway

Tis cool though i will remove 3...fixed


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

So you can see it from different angles so objects may be hidden behind others,shots at seperate fish,shots at plants.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry if there was any confusion, but its only 1 tank a member, though u can have as many pics as u like of that 1 tank.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

since there is enough competition i will make the poll tomorrow. please, if anyone else wats to enter, please do now!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is mine:


75g Livebearer tank
Equipment: Eheim 2075 and Eheim 2229, pressurized CO2, 300W heater, planted substrate, 3 pieces of Malaysia driftwood, Coralife 260W CFL light.

Fish: About 80 total (Approx 35-50 Platy, 30-35 Guppy)

Plants: Java Moss (huge), Wisteria, Anubias, micro-swords.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 75g Livebearer tank
> ...


huge is an understatement....that moss makes would make anyone say DAMN!!!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

*Meee hoooo* *old dude

*Here is my community tank with Cichlid centerpieces  
*













one of my favs 




Thanks for letting us post *w3


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ARWNbmHMH8s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> huge is an understatement....that moss makes would make anyone say DAMN!!!


Need some?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Need some?


would love some more for my tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This should be bumped with the other one...its the one with all the pics from the entrants.

Look at the entires here, then go here to vote: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/freshwater-tank-month-march-2011-pole-11423.html


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

O well then bumpage away...


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Bump


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

bump +1


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You get my pm?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

bump the pics too .


----------

